# Ti do, perché tu mi dia (proverbio italiano)



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*Ti do, perchè tu mi dia* (proverbio italiano)

Je ne comprends pas le sens de ce proverbe, et comment le traduire.


----------



## Corsicum

Selon le document joint : l’origine est du latin juridique.Actuellement ce serait un accord même implicite, un échange de services, de bon procédé.
*Ti do perché tu mi dia* (Paolo, Digesto, 19,5,5) Formula giuridica che indica forme di compravendita e scambio: _"Aut enim *do* tibi ut des, aut *do* ut facias_
http://www.avvocatobertaggia.com/index2.php?option=com_content&do_pdf=1&id=5
*Tentative de traduction pour l'usage actuel* : _*Entre nous c’est du donnant-donnant*_


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Et, comment ça se dit en Français?


----------



## Corsicum

*Entre nous c’est du donnant-donnant* 
Mais je fais peut être une erreur grossiére ?. Je n'ai pas l'impression que se soit de la charité gratuite?
Attendons les avis compétents.

Vu :
E’ sottinteso un atteggiamento tipico del “*ti do, perché tu mi dia* in contraccambio”. Tutto quello che aveva fatto non era gratuito, ma interessato.

_Donnant-donnant=a__ *buon rendere*_ (je ne suis pas certain que la traduction soit correcte ?)
http://dictionnaire.reverso.net/francais-italien/donnant-donnant


----------



## Necsus

In italiano non mi è mai capitato di sentirlo tradotto con _ti do perché tu mi dia_, se si usa si dice _do ut des,_ che vuol dire appunto dare qualcosa, fare un favore a condizione di ricevere qualcosa/un favore in cambio. Era il titolo di un contratto legale in uso presso i Romani.
Invece _'a buon rendere'_ è la promessa che si fa di restituire un favore.


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Necsus,

Posso descriverlo come "the principle of reciprocity"?


----------



## Corsicum

Il me semble que la traduction juridique du latin « *Do ut des » *est bien « *donnant-donnant* »
_En second lieu, on pourrait penser que, selon le principe *do ut des* (*donnant, donnant*),_
http://www.un.org/icty/pressreal/2003/p812-f.htm

_*Do ut des*.= Do affinché tu dia.= Do perché tu mi dia..= *Ti do perché tu mi dia*_
http://www.pensieririflessionisaggezze.eu/citazioni_latie.htm

Ps : la traduction de reverso est donc erronée ou pas tout à fait correcte ?


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Oui, Ça me fait penser aux lois du mouvement de Newton, et en particulier la troisième loi de Newton ou principe des actions réciproques qui dit:

_Tout corps A exerçant une force sur un corps B subit une force d'intensité égale, de même direction mais de sens opposé, exercée par le corps B _ 

Il y aussi ce concept en psychologie sociale, la réciprocité vise à répondre à une action positive avec une autre action positive, et en réponse à une action négative avec une autre négative.


----------



## Corsicum

Oui, tu as raison c’est le même principe, mais dans le cas du *Do ut des , *d’un point de vue contractuel juridique on n’exige pas le retour du mal par le mal, cela ne fonctionne que pour le positif, on ne fait pas de contrat formel pour l’échange de mal.
*Je te donne pour recevoir *(implicitement que du bien). Pour la réciprocité positive et négative on parlerait de *renvoyer l’ascenseur* et non de _*donnant-donnant.*_
** 
Juridiquement en français la traduction de *Do ut des * est bien *donnant-donnant*


----------



## brian

_Aut enim *do* tibi ut des, aut *do* ut facias
= O ti do perché (affinché) tu dia, o do perché (affinché) tu faccia
= Ou je te donne afin que tu donnes, ou je donne afin que tu fasses_

O almeno queste sono le traduzioni letterali. (Non so come rendere _enim_ in italiano o francese.)


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Salut Brian,

Ho trovato *enim* in un'altro contexto:

Cicero, Oratio Pro Annio Milone (IV) : Inter arma *enim* silent leges

*"enim"* vuol dire "times of"

In inglese si traduce _"For among [times of] arms, the laws fall mute."_


_P.S. Corsicum: *Joyeux Anniversaire!*_


----------



## brian

No no, _enim_ vuol dire "for".. ma non so come renderlo in italiano. Sarebbe forse: _infatti, dunque, ebbene, _ecc.

Dipende dal contesto.


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Hai ragione. Mi sono sbagliato. Ho trovato questo e questo (Latino => Italiano)


----------



## Necsus

Corsicum said:


> Juridiquement en français la traduction de *Do ut des *est bien *donnant-donnant*


 Dal Garzanti:
donnant - _agg._ (_antiq. scherz._) generoso // _c'est donnant donnant!_, (_fam._) è uno scambio di favori; do ut des.

Mi è anche venuto in mente qual è un'alternativa usata colloquialmente in Italia: "un dare (e) avere".


----------



## Bookmom

Una mano lava l'altra.


----------

